# Washington Post Digital Subscription - $9.99 a Year



## Transformer (Dec 29, 2021)

Just in case someone is interested in a subscription.  This is cheaper than through Amazon Prime.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 7, 2022)

I considered this, but I rarely read the WP.


----------



## nysister (Feb 3, 2022)

I only see $5.99 a month when I check through my Prime account. Was this a promotion?

I used to be able to see articles for free when I used an Amazon Fire.


----------



## Transformer (Feb 3, 2022)

nysister said:


> I only see $5.99 a month when I check through my Prime account. Was this a promotion?
> 
> I used to be able to see articles for free when I used an Amazon Fire.



Yes, I think it was only good through sometime in January and posted on WP’s website.  I cancelled my subscription through Amazon to get this deal.


----------

